# Respirators/Protection from VOC, Chemicals, etc



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm going to to be working with alot of chemicals, paints, epoxys, strippers (no not that kind) and such during the refit of a new boat. I have never used anything more than a dust mask, can anyone suggest an apparatus that offers more protection?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Many thoughts... but mostly be careful.*



mrybas said:


> I'm going to to be working with alot of chemicals, paints, epoxys, strippers (no not that kind) and such during the refit of a new boat. I have never used anything more than a dust mask, can anyone suggest an apparatus that offers more protection?


1. Ventilate. Flammable liquids can get to the explosion point quicker than you think, and with things buttoned up in the winter it is a real hazard. I read of someone blowing up their boat and being seriously injured not long ago. Acetone was being used to remove carpet adhesive.

2. Watch your product choice. Epoxy is relatively safe in terms of fumes, polyester resin is not in a closed space. I know of 3 fatalities in one tank at a neighboring industrial facility. When it "kicks" there is a lot of styrene generated. The same with strippers; some generate fewer fumes than others. The same with solvents; use small amounts and ventilate.

3. Masks.The only respirators worth using are fitted with disposable cartridges. Sailnet has a nice selection for reasonable prices (Shop.Sailnet.com - sailing resources, shopping, sail, blogs) and so do many web sites. Not the particle filter. The full face respirators take cartiges on each check that are not shown. Be sure you can get replacement cartridges. Use "organic" cartridges, add mist filters on top of them if you are spraying. Replace them when breathing becomes more difficult or you can smell the paint. Personally, I really like the full face models because they keep ALL of the dust and fumes out of my eyes. However, fitting glasses with them can be tricky.

3a. Don't EVERY wear contacts when you need a respirator. Very bad.

4. Fit. Before you use it you need to make sure it does not leak. Something like strong perfumed sprayed around the mask while you move your head around and talk will give you a good idea. Not every brand fits every face. Thin faces take small masks, even if you area big person. (OSHA requires a specific fit test procedure).

Google "respirator selection." http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTtNXfVMxftEVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--. This is from 3M, but OSHA and everyone else offers guidance too.

Always ventilate. Lack of O2 can get you too.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

A full face respirator usually provides a much better fit than a half-face model, so they are rated at a much higher protection levels. I think the full face are actually more comfortable (I've spent many hours wearing one) There are lots places to buy them - here is one...

Air-Purifying Respirators - Respirators - Safety Supplies - Lab Safety Supply

I prefer the North brand - they just fit me better than others. A good respirator is not cheap, but nothing comes close to their performance either.

You will want the Organic Vapor Cartridges, or for dust protection too the Organic Vapor Cartridge/P100 filter. Don't use the dust protection cartridge unless you need it because, believe it or not your get tired much more quickly as it takes more energy to suck air through the combo VOC/particulate filter than just the VOC filter.

Once you open a filter pack they are only good for a few days even if you don't suck air through them.

NORTH Full-Face Respirators


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Interestingly I use Scott, because they fit me.*



SteveInMD said:


> A full face respirator usually provides a much better fit than a half-face model, so they are rated at a much higher protection levels. I think the full face are actually more comfortable (I've spent many hours wearing one) There are lots places to buy them - here is one...
> 
> Air-Purifying Respirators - Respirators - Safety Supplies - Lab Safety Supply
> 
> ...


It is all about the shape of your face.

A good respirator can work for ~ 10 years of light use before the rubber seems to get a bit old, so it is a tool that lasts. In very heavy use you will get a few years. Most parts are replaceable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would second the recommendation of a full face unit versus a half-mask. Not only are they more comfortable, even in warmer weather, but they're also far more protection, especially for your eyes.... I like the 3M 6000 series ones. 

They do make disposable shield protectors for the full face mask respirators that protect the visor from damage. I'd also point out that the "disposable" masks generally let about 40-60% unfiltered air through and none are vapor filters.


----------



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Just ordered a 3M full mask with multigas/vapor cartridge and filters!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Now all you need to do is practice your Darth Vader lines...*

Once I put on such a mask before changing my baby's diaper; she took one look at me, paused a moment, and screamed.

No, she didn't scream at my ugly mug on a regular basis.


----------

